# Home page surveys



## kenp (Sep 8, 2006)

The current home page survey asks "Where are you touring this year?" but you can only name one country. Not being able to record all the ones we visit must skew the results so as to be meaningless.

On our trip in May we stayed in France, Switzerland, Austria & Italy but they can't all be listed. Similarly later this year we will tour in France, Spain and possibly Portugal. 

The survey asking where you store you MH also annoys me as it does not have the obvious choice of "In my garage"

Feel better now.

Kenp


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

I never do surveys. A guaranteed way of getting junk in your letter box/inbox/answer machine. Consequently they don’t annoy me either  

Dick


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Blimey haven't changed that in donkeys years !

Anyone got any ideas for a new survey ?


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

why do we need one at all, or does this subsidies the forum.

cabby


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

how would it subsidy the forum lol ?
It's just a simply poll for members interest, unless you want to pay me to submit a choice


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

the survey has been changed 

I have also removed the Google ads on the front page to speed things up somewhat

And finally going to move the justgiving applet to a dedicated charity page as it also really slows down the front page

Got one other big change I am doing which hopefully can launch later tonight


----------

